# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Što sve od stvari treba za novorođenče...

## suza81

Bok svima!
Termin mi je 22.3.2010,znam da imam još dosta vremena do toga ali me zanima koliko cega od stvari za novorođence treba??Ne znam ni sama koliko da kupim benkica,odjelaca,kapica,jaknica,kojih velicina....
Molim Vas da mi pomognete..bit ce kraj 3mj,pa ni ne znam koliko toga zimskog treba kupovati??Kakve bočice i dudice su najbolje?Totalno sam zbunjena.... :? 
Kada ste vi pocele kupovati stvari za svoju bebu?pred kraj trudnoće ili???
Hvala svima unaprijed  :Heart:

----------


## Zara1

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...er=asc&start=0

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...c54683fd93b875

----------


## Zara1

ja sam počela kupovati čim sam saznala da sam trudna   :Grin:

----------


## suza81

HVALA TI PUNO  :Smile:

----------

